# this is my car



## gotpie (Dec 27, 2005)

My car 

These picture are a year and a half old but it is all I have. Now I changed the wheels to 17" Konig Theory .


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

not bad...but dual exhaust?


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Simple and clean.....I like.
What front end is that ? I like that, for some odd particular reason....

Take it easy, and keep up the work..


----------



## gotpie (Dec 27, 2005)

thestunts200sx said:


> Simple and clean.....I like.
> What front end is that ? I like that, for some odd particular reason....
> 
> Take it easy, and keep up the work..


 Thanks!! I'm not really sure what the name of it is. The Stillen site just says Sillen front fascia and that it is urethane.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

not really a fan of the front lip or the dual exhaust but... I like what you have done with the interior and your engine bay.

keep at it+ :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

clean...like the trunk too!


----------



## gotpie (Dec 27, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> clean...like the trunk too!


Thanks actually did that my self!!!


----------

